# HAV a Balanced New Years!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

After 2008 with all it's ups and downs...I thought the best thing I could wish for you all is peace, love and balance for 2009! 

We all need a little Yin & Yang this Year. Happy, Healthy, Safe New Years from Missy, Michael, Jasper and Cash.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Missy that is sooo cute! Thanks and happy new year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Missy. We wish everyone a healthy and joyful New Year too! Luckily we found our Yin&Yang in one single dog who puts a bright smile on our faces everyday. So stay balanced with a nice and pink smile!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. Pablo!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that Pablo is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Missy I love this thread! Happy New Year Everyone!
May all your dreams come true in 2009!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Love your pictures, ladies!!!!! "Balanced"? How about a Hav in each hand? LOL

View attachment 18376


Happy New Year to every one of you amazing forum members! This past year has been a blast for me, with going to my first Specialty, taking part in the Hav Forum Quilt project, introducing new photo challenges each month, getting tons of love and support in my pursuit of what was best for Ricky (temporary, but worrisome liver issue)and of course enjoying my time with all of you, your stories, your pictures, your ups and downs and your love for the Havanese.

All the best in 2009 !!!!!! :whoo:*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, that's one of my top pics of the year. Comet and Oliver are so darn handsome and you are so great with the camera! Lucky us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Marj! I love that photo. It is one of my favorites as well


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a Havvy New Years!!!










Amanda & Pals


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awwww!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Oh, I second that, Missy. Wonderful photo of Jassy & Cash in contrast. WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww Dora and Dasher. I just want to say I am wishing EVERYONE a balanced New Year....not just those of us with a little Yin and Yang going on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As Great as 2008 was - "My first Westminster" "My first National" "My new job with HRI" " my first fostering experiences" 

it also was horrible with 

Broken foot, broken arm,, baby going to college etc.

I wish everyone a happy and healthier 2009!!!!
This is MY ying and yang.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy New Year!*

Wish you all a very Happy, Healthy, Peaceful and Prosperous New Year!arty:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Havvy New year! Boy, balance is good...Lola is much more balanced when she is here in Chicago visiting with Lars, her pal. Two balls with treats. Two kongs with food. Two braided Moo sticks. And two happy, pooped, pups.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

All Hav a Happy New Year as well. Our Balancing Havs are enjoying the Eve playing in the fresh snow and pointing there noses into high mph winds and allowing their fur to go wild and wishing the hot muggy summers to stay away.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think balance is good, Missy. I will definitely get balanced in 2009, especially since I fell 3 times last week. :biggrin1:

I wish all my forum friends a Healthy, Happy and Prosperous New Year. I hope it is better for you all than 2008. I know 2008 has been a rough year for some of us. And I wish you lots of puppy kisses and new puppy breath!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!! Although 2008 was tough we will always have fond memories of it because it's the year Cooper came to us. So long 2008.....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm all for balance in the New Year too! This last year has been a real stinker! I'm hoping for a much better 2009 for all of us!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a great photo of your pups!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, such sweet pics! Hav a good one everyone.....


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

This forum has been a source of inspiration, hope and love.....all brought about by such wonderful dogs in little furry pants. Happy New Year everyone and let's hope 2009 is a joyful one for everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Christy, I haven't seen a picture of little blue-eyed Rufus in EONS!! Your two are simply gorgeous. I just love that they look so happy together. 

Amanda, I just had to say "Awwwwwwwwwwww" when I saw Dora and Dash kissing. Sooooo sweet! 

I think I have tears in my eyes. This forum has been such a great source of inspiration, friendship, support, help and knowledge as well as a way to satisfy my Havanese addiction. (((((hugs))))) to everyone at the Havanese Forum and to Melissa and Dawna for running it. :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! I love the Yin-Yang effect, Missy. And Christy, your boys are all grown up! What a handsome and pretty group of Havs! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Havvy New Year!!*

I hope everyone has a blessed and prosperous New Year!! I know mine will be, I can't wait to get my new baby on Jan. 15th!! Here is one of the latest pictures that the breeder emailed me today.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, what an adorable photo! Shamouti, now Marley, has REALLY grown up! They are both gorgeous!!

Lincoln is already balanced, within himself! But, here's a HAPPY NEW YEAR photo from both my boys!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! *
love all the pictures


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, your boys are SO beautiful! Lincoln has such a thick coat...

Libbey, I had to look really hard at the couch picture--looks like you have one VERY LOOONNG black Hav there! Ha! How fun to have THREE!

Lynn, Casper and Missy are pretty, and that is Missy running, right? She looks so happy!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout wishes everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane, your boys are SO beautiful! Lincoln has such a thick coat...
> 
> Libbey, I had to look really hard at the couch picture--looks like you have one VERY LOOONNG black Hav there! Ha! How fun to have THREE!
> 
> Lynn, Casper and Missy are pretty, and that is Missy running, right? She looks so happy!


Hahaha I fooled you ~ it does look like a very, very longggg black Havanese!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

HAPPY 2009 
May this be the best year yet!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!!! DH just commented that the only reason 2008 was a good year was because we got married. Otherwise, it's been pretty sucky. Can't wait for 2009! arty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, Lincoln's coat is killing me! My arm hurts after I groom him. I see another haircut in his future!!

Carolina, that is such a sweet thing for your DH to say! 

I am loving everyone's New Year's photos! More! Actually, did you see the January photo challenge that Marj posted? :jaw:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy New Year! I love everyone's pictures.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy, 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Balance in 2009*

Adds up to 11, turns out to be two. The year of the feminine spirit and deep intuitive knowing. Follow your heart and your gut instincts.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HAV a RELAXING 2009 Everyone!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, your pups are so sweet. It looks like there is a large size difference in this picture. Is that accurate?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well Sheri, Although Gabriel is 15.5 lbs and Sophie is now a porky 13 lbs, Sophie has very petite features. 

Sophie acts like she's the boss, but down deep they are best buds!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*shiny!*

Diane they are so shiny! Did they have a New Year's bath?

Beautiful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Diane what a great picture of Gabriel and Sophie. so sweet.


----------

